# Giant Hamilton Spring Auction



## Bwhiskered (Oct 2, 2008)

The H&DAS is holding their spring auction on Sunday March 6 at the Waterdown Legion Hall. For details check the website http://www.hdas.ca/


----------



## Pamelajo (Aug 9, 2009)

Two weeks tomorrow!


----------



## Chris S (Dec 19, 2007)

Just moving this over to the clubs forum.


----------



## fishclubgirl (Mar 4, 2010)

It's a little far for me to go but I'm sending some plants. Oh to be rich and able to attend all the fish auctions!!


----------



## Pamelajo (Aug 9, 2009)

fishclubgirl said:


> Oh to be rich and able to attend all the fish auctions!!


We need to win some money as this working is not going do it for us. You going to CAOAC convention in May?


----------



## fishclubgirl (Mar 4, 2010)

So far, my plans are to attend. Can't afford it but always have such a good time. My tombstone will read "she died broke but didn't miss a fish event"....


----------



## Harry (Jan 8, 2011)

can anyone go there and buy stuff?


----------



## Lee_D (Jun 11, 2010)

Absolutely. I'll definately be there.

Lee


----------



## Harry (Jan 8, 2011)

Nice.. I guess I will be there as well.


----------



## Pamelajo (Aug 9, 2009)

Harry said:


> can anyone go there and buy stuff?


Yes anyone can go!


----------



## TBemba (Jan 11, 2010)

If I am not mistaken anyone can also bring stuff to sell as well. But you have to get to the auction before a certain time and can sell almost anything you have to sell with some limitations here is the info http://hdas.ca/?page_id=53

I urge anyone thinking about going that they definitely should. I can promise you that you will see some cool stuff at amazing prices. Also you will never meet more welcoming and friendlier people than fish people  (that I can guarantee)


----------



## Angelic (Sep 13, 2010)

As far as I know the only limitation is there can't be tank larger than 40 gallons


----------



## Bwhiskered (Oct 2, 2008)

There will be a tank set up donated by Pet Paradise in Burlington that will be raffled off. The tickets are $2.00 each or 3/$5.00. We will have hot dogs at the snack bar with sourkraut and Carla's now famous chilli. Every one is invited to come and buy or sell or do both. I hope to see you all there.


----------



## Will (Jul 24, 2008)

See you there.


----------



## TBemba (Jan 11, 2010)

Bwhiskered said:


> There will be a tank set up donated by Pet Paradise in Burlington that will be raffled off. The tickets are $2.00 each or 3/$5.00. We will have hot dogs at the snack bar with sourkraut and Carla's now famous chilli. Every one is invited to come and buy or sell or do both. I hope to see you all there.


I didn't forget about Carla's famous chili dogs, It's the best part of the Auction


----------



## Pamelajo (Aug 9, 2009)

What is every one bringing to sell?


----------



## NomiGold (Jan 22, 2011)

Oooooh, awesome, and it's just abut time to start stocking my tank too! Anyone know what sot of stock will be there?


----------



## Will (Jul 24, 2008)

if it's anything like the past Fall auction...

Mostly plants and fish including but not limited to; Corydoras, plecos & other catfish, many livebearers, shrimp, snails & crays, angelfish, rams and some african cichlids. Just to name a few.


----------



## bettasandbeads (Aug 18, 2010)

*auction*

I will definately be there. May have to teach in the afternoon but that's not until 1:00 and it's just down the way in Burlington.
Will have some fish ( sorry no Bettas yet, too small still), lots of java moss, riccia and vail (?)
Hope to have time to do some Chocolate chip cookies for the canteen too.
Some Betta things from the Betta Breeders Canada site.
If anyone wants some Betta Pro, Betta starter, Almond Leaves ect let me know and I will bring it too. Save on the postage.
Ann Marie, you had better come to CAOAC, your my room mate.
Catherine


----------



## zenafish (Feb 20, 2007)

Sadly this will be the first auction I'll miss in many years. I have to work tomorrow 

Please tell us what you found at the auctions!


----------



## Hack02 (Jul 2, 2008)

should be there in the morning for a few hours, looking forward to it.


----------



## Angelic (Sep 13, 2010)

I told myself I wouldnt sleep late and only get 4 hrs sleep like last time. So much for that =( Still going though, but I work at 3 so I gotta leave a bit sooner


----------



## TBemba (Jan 11, 2010)

I attended the Hamilton Auction today. I would like to thank all the people that put on the Auction and helped out. It was a great turn out and had some amazing fish/Plants/Equipment. Well done +1

I was lucky enough to get the second to last "Famous Chili dog" Those ladies are the best.


----------



## Will (Jul 24, 2008)

I went with my father who picked up some Rams and a plant for his 75g FW. The auctioneer missed our bid on the previous bag of rams that sold and we ended up having to bid twice the amount the first bag went for to get it. ARGH. Such is the way of the auction.

I didnt bring anything home for myself as i'm working on SW now and this auction is FW only.


----------



## carmenh (Dec 20, 2009)

Haha! You gonna hit the MAST auction in April? 



Will Hayward said:


> I went with my father who picked up some Rams and a plant for his 75g FW. The auctioneer missed our bid on the previous bag of rams that sold and we ended up having to bid twice the amount the first bag went for to get it. ARGH. Such is the way of the auction.
> 
> I didnt bring anything home for myself as i'm working on SW now and this auction is FW only.


----------



## Will (Jul 24, 2008)

carmenh said:


> Haha! You gonna hit the MAST auction in April?


Never been. I supposed I'd go if I found someone to go with.


----------



## carmenh (Dec 20, 2009)

LOL, we'll talk


----------



## Hack02 (Jul 2, 2008)

Managed to get there right at the start and stayed till around 1 or so. Was a little worried when the auction started as there wasn't many folks there(there was a lot of driftwood early in the auction and I don't think any of it went above $12, pieces that you'd easily pay $30 for at the retail stores), however by 11 or so it was pretty busy.

Picked up 6-L184's, 4-L071's, plants and a pleco cave. 

Most of the auctions I've been to you can get angels fish pretty cheap, not this one. I think on avg 4 koi's(loonie size) were going for around $26(still a good price). While i was there apistos (2 caucs and 1 hongsloi) went for over $20/pr.

Another great auction run by HDAS.


----------



## acer (May 18, 2010)

Will Hayward said:


> Never been. I supposed I'd go if I found someone to go with.


me too?

it's the perfect day too... I have an exam the 7th and one the 21st. 

oh such a bad idea. :s


----------



## Tbird (Oct 5, 2009)

Was at auction today with a buddy for a couple hours not bad. Picked up a couple plants. Thought we wouldnt get any anubias for a good price. Lol. There was a lady there that outbid us on pretty much every anubias at the last KWAS auction. Lol. We were happy she didn't bid on all of them. Lol



carmenh said:


> Haha! You gonna hit the MAST auction in April?


What is this MAST you talk about?? Is it SW??? If so details please. I'm in!!!! Lol


----------



## Lee_D (Jun 11, 2010)

Hey Hack02,

Those pleco caves looked pretty cool. Have you figured out what it is made out of? I have seen bathroom tiles at Home Depot that are that shape and size but I don't think they are any where near as heavy as those caves are.

Lee


----------



## Liquid_Pyro (Oct 2, 2009)

If you need some pleco caves let me know the sizes and we might be able to work something out.

As far as the auction, I picked up a few sherry shrimp and some x-mas moss for them


----------



## Hack02 (Jul 2, 2008)

I didn't really take that close a look, but I think it's slate tiles. I'll take a look tonight when I get home.



Lee_D said:


> Hey Hack02,
> 
> Those pleco caves looked pretty cool. Have you figured out what it is made out of? I have seen bathroom tiles at Home Depot that are that shape and size but I don't think they are any where near as heavy as those caves are.
> 
> Lee


----------



## Dis (Apr 16, 2010)

Pyro is that you Alex, its Senan lol


----------



## Bwhiskered (Oct 2, 2008)

The slate pleco caves were mine and made by me. I have been experimenting with making tapered caves. It requires free hand cutting with a tile saw. I may have some more in the Brant Club auction on March 26th.


----------



## Dis (Apr 16, 2010)

Hey, im pretty sure the auction is on Sunday March 27th.

here's the link:

http://www.brantaquariumsociety.ca/index.php?q=sa

Bwiskered what else are you bringing to the auction? Is it as big as the hamilton one?


----------



## Lee_D (Jun 11, 2010)

Hey Bwhiskered,

I thought those caves were a good idea. I'm sure if you take a few to the Brant auction they will go pretty quick. Somebody up near the front picked up atleast three of them before anyone else was able to out bid him. Looked like the top price was about ten bucks. It's not that common to find caves with flat bottoms, just about everything I see is round like a flower pot or irregular plastic.

Lee


----------



## Bwhiskered (Oct 2, 2008)

Dis said:


> Hey, im pretty sure the auction is on Sunday March 27th.
> 
> here's the link:
> 
> ...


Oops! Your right it is Sunday March 27th. The cheap companies I deal with sent me 3 desk calendars last year and none this year. It's all their fault.

The Brant auction is often just as big and the prices are some what lower on many items. All auctions are hard to predict. Brantford auction draws many people from South Western Ontario and therefore other species of fish can sometimes be found.

Besides some cave I will most likely have some corys and plecos as well as a mix mash of other fish and plants.


----------



## Angelic (Sep 13, 2010)

Hack02 said:


> Most of the auctions I've been to you can get angels fish pretty cheap, not this one. I think on avg 4 koi's(loonie size) were going for around $26(still a good price). While i was there apistos (2 caucs and 1 hongsloi) went for over $20/pr.
> 
> Another great auction run by HDAS.


I was surprised too, I mean, it still wanst a bad price for the kois but the last auction that was held there I went to and got really nice full grown angels for ten dollars. I got some of those kois actually, and I paid 17 for them but they are still really nice so I cant complain. Also got some plants,a light fixture and some longfin panda corys. I didn't get to stay till the end because I had to work but I wonder who got that tank setup that was in that raffle


----------



## Bwhiskered (Oct 2, 2008)

Auctions are not all about buying things cheap. Some people recognized the Koi Angels as being Angels Plus strain which is a good quality with lots of red.
They are still much cheaper than store prices with HST added and not contaminated with disease.

The tank was won by Rob Kennedy of Stoney Creek.


----------



## Darkside (Sep 14, 2009)

Auctions are the place to go for some uncommon fish, especially live bearers. I picked up a bag of Ameca splendens at last week's auction, though I went there in hopes of finding a singlet petro or otherwise for my display tank.


----------



## pat3612 (Jan 29, 2008)

Anyone from Barrie going wouldnt mind splitting on gas


----------



## gucci17 (Oct 11, 2007)

Tbird said:


> Was at auction today with a buddy for a couple hours not bad. Picked up a couple plants. Thought we wouldnt get any anubias for a good price. Lol. There was a lady there that outbid us on pretty much every anubias at the last KWAS auction. Lol. We were happy she didn't bid on all of them. Lol
> 
> What is this MAST you talk about?? Is it SW??? If so details please. I'm in!!!! Lol


Here you go bud - http://www.mastcanada.org/


----------



## TBemba (Jan 11, 2010)

Brantford is having their Fish Auction this Sunday March 27 Link


----------

